# Anyone want to put on their running shoes again ?



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Ladies and Gents - I have decided it's was time to stop being a bit of a lard a*s and get back into running. In Aberdeen I was running at least 3 times a week for around an hour or so with friends from work.

Today I went out and ran for the first time here in Dubai - down 44th floors (our apartment building), along "The Walk" and then thru' the Marina farthest away side from sea right round as far as the path would let me back to JBR.

It was hard work and to be honest walked a heap of the way as this is the first time in probably 4 months that I have been running. It was me, my iPod but there was a crucial element missing - company - people to run with that spur you on when you think you can't go further.

With that said would you like to take up running again or start running for the first time - I personally prefer running outside than in a gym on a treadmill as I find that really boring so I'm on the hunt for other fellow runners/walkers that want to join in.

If you fancy it let me know - my thinking is start now while weather is reasonable and by the time it gets "scorchie oh" I'll have built up my stamina and be able to cope alot better

Regards
Debra


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Reviving this thread.....

I want to get into running, but I don't know where to begin.... actually, I do know where I need to start - SHOES!!! 
I need shoes, but most of the big stores (in the malls) don't appear to have my size and the staff are quick to just throw the latest and most expensive shoe at any customer that walks in. They lack the knowledge of what shoe is best for a particular runner. 

I know most brands make shoes specifically for people who are flat footed vs. high arched or who supinate or pronate. Are there any stores that are dedicated to runners and can educate someone in this? I don't what I am or how I run so a store with knowledgeable staff would help. If you know of any, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Appin (May 3, 2011)

Hi there, 

I know what you mean, the customer service is lousy here - at times. I went into an asic's shop last week for running/walking shoes and the pair of trainers I wanted were not available in my size. The sales girl kept trying to sell me trainers that were (obviously) far too big for me - as they were the only available size! It was so ridiculous I laughed. 

Anyway, apart from the sales staff, asic's are great running shoes. The shop has a full range of styles, depending on your foot type etc. You can find them in Dubai mall or Mall of the Emirates and you get what you pay for.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I have previously purchased all my running shoes from the running store or fleet feet in houston, who make you go through a number of steps, no pun, before finding the right shoe for you. 
Lately, once i knew my shoe and brand, i started buying them online from joe's new balance outlet or road runner shoes, you get them at good prices. See if you can get them shipped from the US, because a running shoe is serious business to your body.

Couple of tips here- if you know your athletic shoe size, buy a shoe that is one full size bigger than what you would normally wear for running purposes. your feet tend to stretch when you are running.

To find out if you have flat feet and subsequently an overpronator, stand relaxed straight up, if your legs are pointing out, instead of pointing straight ahead, then you have flat feet, so buy shoes with arch support. 

I have flat feet and am a big guy, so my shoes are the Brooks beast, i used to be a Nw balance guy, but the beasts provide the maximum comfort and also support for my collapsed arches aka overpronation.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Appin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know what you mean, the customer service is lousy here - at times. I went into an asic's shop last week for running/walking shoes and the pair of trainers I wanted were not available in my size. The sales girl kept trying to sell me trainers that were (obviously) far too big for me - as they were the only available size! It was so ridiculous I laughed.
> 
> Anyway, apart from the sales staff, asic's are great running shoes. The shop has a full range of styles, depending on your foot type etc. You can find them in Dubai mall or Mall of the Emirates and you get what you pay for.


I went to the Fila, Adidas, and Asics stores in Mall of the Emirates (Nike store is closed for some reason). No one had my size for the shoes I wanted. I will try the same stores at Dubai Mall as most of the people I talked to in the stores told me the stores at the other mall is bigger and carry larger selection.



ash_ak said:


> I have previously purchased all my running shoes from the running store or fleet feet in houston, who make you go through a number of steps, no pun, before finding the right shoe for you.
> Lately, once i knew my shoe and brand, i started buying them online from joe's new balance outlet or road runner shoes, you get them at good prices. See if you can get them shipped from the US, because a running shoe is serious business to your body.
> 
> Couple of tips here- if you know your athletic shoe size, buy a shoe that is one full size bigger than what you would normally wear for running purposes. your feet tend to stretch when you are running.
> ...


1. I am looking for a store to analyze my foot and stride and let me know what kind of shoe I need exactly. I have a lot of contradictory statements made about pronation and the need for arch supports or not. Just looking to get the facts.
2. Good advice on the shoe size thing as I have read the same thing..
3. New Balance - haven't seen any of their shoes here.


----------



## Appin (May 3, 2011)

Ok I'm a little bit of an expert on over pronation so here goes! 
During gait you have a joint called your sub taylor joint (stj) that allows pronation to occur. Pronation allows the medial side of the foot to roll in and become 'a mobile adapter' to terrain and which also allows shock absorption. 
However many people over pronate (forefoot rolling in) putting too much pressure along the medial column of your foot (1st met and big toe) which can cause first ray deformities such as bunions/ hallux limitus and this can have a knock on effect on your knees and even give you shin splints. SO your right, know your foot type before you invest in new trainers. 
If you do over pronate you can get trainers limiting excessive pronation but if you have an orthotic don't get anti-pronators as it will counter balance the orthotic. 
Jeez perhaps I should work in the shoe shop! ;-)


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Appin said:


> Ok I'm a little bit of an expert on over pronation so here goes!
> During gait you have a joint called your sub taylor joint (stj) that allows pronation to occur. Pronation allows the medial side of the foot to roll in and become 'a mobile adapter' to terrain and which also allows shock absorption.
> However many people over pronate (forefoot rolling in) putting too much pressure along the medial column of your foot (1st met and big toe) which can cause first ray deformities such as bunions/ hallux limitus and this can have a knock on effect on your knees and even give you shin splints. SO your right, know your foot type before you invest in new trainers.
> If you do over pronate you can get trainers limiting excessive pronation but if you have an orthotic don't get anti-pronators as it will counter balance the orthotic.
> Jeez perhaps I should work in the shoe shop! ;-)


WOW. That is some pretty good stuff there. I don't wear orthotics, but I wanted want to get a foot analysis done (doesn't seem like it is going to happen here). I know back home, the stores have special machines (pressure treadmills with cameras) that analyze the run and you can make a better and informed decision on the type of shoes to minimize the injury. 
I think I might supinate as most of the wear on my shoes are on the outside heel and toes. I guess I am just going to have to part with some money and do this by trial and error. 

+1 on working in a shoe store  (but you might get fired for not 'pushing' the latest, greatest, and most expensive shoe in the store). 

Thanks.


----------

